# Koreatown squatting



## Sspoon (Jul 17, 2017)

i need some help, gonna be in LA for however long it takes me to get back east, I'm most likely gonna be around koreatown, only info on any possible squats are there is from 4 years ago, I doubt that it's still viable. Any ideas anyone? Or in neighboring areas?


----------

